# Stihl 250 or Husqvarna 450 (455?)?



## howto1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I only need a chainsaw to cut my own firewood and to do work for friends clearing property ect. I thought I could get away with a cheaper saw so I bought a Homelite 18" from Home Depot. Today I returned the 2nd one because of the same problems I had with the 1st. I have decided I'm better off to spend a little more and get a decent saw. It seems there are as many opinions as there are brands, but I have narrowed it down to 2 saws. Either a Stihl 250 or a Husqvarna 450. The dealer that works on my mowers handles and services a full line of both. Can anyone tell me what the pros and cons are for these 2 saws. The Stihl seems lighter but it sounds like it is finicky. I don't need any more headaches with starting. I like the idea that the Husky blows much of the debris away from the air filter amoung other things, but it seems to be quite a bit bigger. Can someone tell me how easy it starts? My Nephew cuts wood for a living and his crew only runs Huskys. I'm going to make a decision one way or another by tomorrow afternoon, because I need it. By the way, I saw a Husky 455 at my local Lowes store. What is the difference between the 2? Its only $40 cheaper, so it would have to be alot better to get me away from my dealer that also services them. Thanks to all who answer in advance.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 4, 2011)

Which ever you get, get it from a good chainsaw dealer, not a big box store. The 450/455 is a larger/stronger saw than the MS250, just so ya know. I'd buy the Husky, but Stihl makes good saws also.


----------



## Steelz (Apr 4, 2011)

The MS 250 is a tuff small saw. Depends on how big max you are cutting. I have an 18" B&C on the one I gave my cousin. I bought the MS 261 20" B&C for myself. His 250 is the CBE


----------



## cuttingintime (Apr 5, 2011)

The Stihl MS 250 has been a great saw for me. light weight very dependable.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 5, 2011)

Forget buying anything at the Box stores.

Stick to a dealer either way. 

The 250 is just a smidge off the 455 in power, but enough so to be very noticeable in 20"+ stuff.

Neither saw is finicky if tuned properly..your dealer will take care of that, and the box stores wont.

Both will tolerate abuse pretty well, and more than they should.
Been abusing our 250 with no mercy for several years now, figuring it's near death anyhow...the thing is growing on me with it's defiance.

The 455 will pull a 20" bar but wont be happy about it. The 18" is closer to optimum.
The 250 is happiest with a 16" bar.

Air filters are a good point.
The replacement filter for the 250 is ridiculously expensive, easy to break the stupid little tabs off of, and they need cleaning quite often.

Husky filters are cheap, better designed, near bullet proof, and hardly need more than having the chunks tapped off now and then.

Ya can't go wrong with either one really, but if you're rarely cutting anything larger than 18-20" the little 250 will be a back saver.

See if your dealer has any of the Factory refurbed 455's if you go that route. Full warranty and out the door around 3 bills.

Good luck to ya!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Apr 5, 2011)

The Husky 450 is a really nice saw! Light, lots of power, easy to handle. Starts every single time for me. I really like mine. I think it will do all you want it to do.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 5, 2011)

Whatever model you get (get the 450!), avoid versions with a tool-less chain adjuster.


----------



## woodhaven (Apr 5, 2011)

I would pick the 250, but whatever you chose only buy it from a chainsaw dealer.


----------



## Terry Syd (Apr 5, 2011)

The 450 is a bored out 445, so it is a lightweight saw with more torque than the 445. Pick one up and compare how it handles compared to a 455.

I've got the toolless chain tensioner and have never had a problem with it. Another advantage - some guys complain that the slim 346XP and 450 will roll over on their side on unstable ground, but the toolless chain tensioner sticks out just enough to prevent it from rolling over.


----------



## flyank (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 455 and use it exactly for what you want to and it does it's job... I agree with dinger though, mine came with a 20" B/C on it and it does pull it but the 18" would be perfect for it.


----------



## openloop (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 450 and Im suprised at the power it makes after its broken in. I have a 20" bar and have used it to cut up a 36" oak. It never skipped a beat, ran strong, and sipped gas.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think the ms250 is that hard to start. When cold set the choke all the closed and give the saw 2 or 3 pulls. Move it up one notch and pull. Mine fires pretty much every time. Alot of people make the mistake of pulling the cord on full choke more than 2 or 3 times and flood the saw. When is warm, one pull no choke.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 5, 2011)

The MS250 is a tough saw, we sell 30-40 of them a year and have very little complaints, other than guys flooding them. If it doesn't have enough snot, get yourself a 021 muffler, and a fully adjustable WT215 carb 35$ and you have a nice firewood cutter on a budget. The 021 mufflers have a much larger rectangular muffler opening, than the current MS250's come with. And the WT215 carb is only 35$ and it gives you a non-EPA fully adjustable carb.


----------



## howto1 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Stihl 250 or Husqvarna 450 (455)?*

Thanks to all of you for your help. The dealer that works on my mowers had both of those saws in stock so I could pick them up and check them out closely. I ended up buying the 450. It was a little lighter for one thing. It had a little bigger engine and I like the way that it blows much of the debris away from the air filter. The only thing I had an issue with was that it only uses one piston ring instead of 2 like the 250. My dealer told me that even the biggest saw Husky makes only uses one ring. I don't know if it normally comes with the canvas bag, but he threw that in along with a hat and 2 files with a handle. It cost $349 compared to the $299 for the 250, but I think that it will be worth it. He also took it into the shop and put gas and oil in it and made sure that it was starting and running ok (you were right about using a dealer). It has already paid off. I used it yesterday to cut up a large oak tree that a very large section of the top had blown out of. It was about 20" at the largest section and I had no problems at all. The compression release worked fantastically when restarting the hot engine. 

Thanks again for all the input. I'll update you after I get our wood cut to cure for next winters burn.


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Apr 8, 2011)

Great choice! You'll be happy with that saw.


----------

